# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Patiententag PROSTATA am 16.5.09 in Köln

## RA K. Mielke

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

am 16. Mai 2009 von 15.00 bis 18.00 Uhr findet im Maternushaus, Kardinal-Frings-Straße 1-3 in Köln der 9. Kölner Patiententag Prostata statt. Experten des Westdeutschen Prostatazentrums der Klinik am Ring in Köln informieren Betroffene, Angehörige und Interessierte über Krebsfrüherkennung, Vorsorge und moderne Therapiemöglichkeiten bei Prostataerkrankungen. Nach kurzen einführenden Vorträgen stehen die Referenten für individuelle Fragen zur Verfügung. Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos.

Programm:

15.00 Uhr    Begrüßung und Einführung

15.15 Uhr    Vorträge:

Vorsorge  Möglichkeiten der Krebsfrüherkennung
Behandlung der gutartigen Prostatavergrößerung
Therapie des Prostatakrebses
- operative Techniken
- externe Strahlentherapie
- Brachytherapie /Seed-Implantation, Afterloading-Therapie
Zusammenfassung

16.15 Uhr    Fragerunde:  Patienten fragen  Experten antworten

18.00 Uhr    Ende der Veranstaltung

Weitere Informationen zur Veranstaltung erhalten Sie beim Westdeutschen Prostatazentrum telefonisch unter 0221/92424470 oder im Internet unter www.westdeutschesprostatazentrum.de.

Viele Grüße,
Kai Mielke

----------

